# just bought, transmission problems 17118(P0734) & 17114(P0730), please help



## avagyan (Feb 1, 2014)

Just bought 2006 Jetta 2.5 drove for an hour and it has transmission problems.. Sometimes it doesn't shift and the tachometer gets overscaled if I press on gas.

I had my previous jetta given away because of the transmission problems and now this happens to me again. The seller seemed very trustworthy, because she disclosed all other problems with the car but apparently she lied when said that there is no transmission problem, it's got only 80k miles.. Now I've noticed the oil change sticker has a word "transmission" in the name of the shop. 

So now I'm in this situation, please help


2 Fault codes
17118 - Gear 4: Incorrect Ratio (P0734 - 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent)
17114 - Gear Ratio Monitoring: Incorrect Gear Ratio (P0730 - 003 xxx - Intermittent)

What is TPI Ross-tech refers?


17118/P0734/001844 - Gear 4: Incorrect Ratio 
Possible Symptoms 
• Clutch Slipping 
• Reduced Power Output 
Possible Causes 
• Gear related Clutch slipping/faulty 
• Gear related Solenoid Valve dirty/faulty 
• Overloaded Clutch due to continuous high Torque or Tuning 
• Wiring and/or Connections faulty 
• Sensor Gear Position Indicator faulty 
• Mechanical Failure 
Possible Solutions 
• Check Engine Values for Plausibility, especially Torque related ones. 
• Check Wiring and Connections 
• Check Sensor Gear Position Indicator 
• Check Gear Solenoides 
Special Notes 
• The gear monitoring of the transmission control module checks the gear ratio by comparing transmission input and output speed in regard of the currently selected gear. This fault code is being set when recognizing an implausible transmission ratio. 
Pasted from http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17118/P0734/001844

17114/P0730/001840 - Gear Ratio Monitoring: Incorrect Gear Ratio 
Possible Symptoms 
• Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON 
Possible Causes 
• Transmission Fluid contaminated 
• Transmission faulty (Mechanical Problem) 
Possible Solutions 
• Check Transmission Fluid (Color and Contamination) 
○ Replace Transmission Fluid when necessary 
• Check Transmission Mechanics 
Special Notes 
• Transmission Damage may be caused by Engine Problems, make sure there are no other/relevant Fault Codes stored in Engine Control Module. 
• When found in 6-Speed Automatic Transmission (01J/Multitronic): 
○ Instructions on how to check the Transmission Fluid as well as Details on a special Test Kit can be found in TPI 2016661. TPI 2006088 may also be relevant. 
○ A conversion from 6 to 7 Clutch Plates may be possible. See TPI 2004856 for Details
Pasted from http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17114/P0730/001840



In addition to these problems the car has front passenger wheel bearing problem, and few other problems. I just borrowed some money to buy this car and was planning to fix it for couple hundred extra, and don't know what to do. Is there anything VW can repair for free. It has been driven for 80K miles only. Who is the best and most inexpensive repair shop to take in NY NJ area and how much will it cost?

1090 EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak / P0442 Upper limit exceeded - INtermittent
008343/ P2097 - Post Catalyst Fuel Trim System Bank 1 Too Rich 001 Intermittent
001110 P0456 -EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected 
008825 - Leak in Air INtake System / P2279 -008 Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Your help is very appreciated, thanks.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

You might want to start with a full autoscan since that is the rule of this particular forum.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No auto-scan means no help......it's that simple.


----------

